# Wieviel Koi ????



## Roeri (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie ist die Faustformel für den Besatz mit Kois????
Also wieviel Liter pro Koi sollte man haben???



mfg roeri


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallöle
Wenn wir von ausgewachsenen Koi reden sagt man ,
1. 10 000 l als Minimum
2. bei Profi´s je weitere 1000 l ein Koi
bei 
3. bei Anfängern je weitere 3-5000 l ein Koi dazu
Hat damit zu tun das ein Profi besser auf die Wasserwertschwankungen reagiert !
(bessere Technik + Erfahrung !!! )
Also bei dir 10 ooo l = 10 Koi + 16000 l ergibt (siehe oben )


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hi Roeri,
die freuen sich über jeden Liter Schwimmraum.
10m3 sollten es mindestens sein und dann 1m3 pro Koi.

Die werden recht groß und dann wird es schnell eng.


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo
@ Andre 


> Wenn wir von ausgewachsenen Koi reden sagt man ,
> 1. 10 000 l als Minimum
> 2. bei Profi´s je weitere 1000 l ein Koi
> 
> Also bei dir 10 ooo l = 10 Koi + 16000 l ergibt (siehe oben )



Warst du feiern ,laut der Aussage 10000 min/ für den 1 Koi +1000/1 Koi sind wir bei 26000 L= 17Koi 

Gruss von der Weinstraße Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo
@ Patrick


> Warst du feiern


Ist das eine Frage ? Wenn ja dann warum ?


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo

Ja, ich vergesse jedesmal das doofe ?
Wegen...


> Also bei dir 10 ooo l = 10 Koi + 16000 l ergibt (siehe oben )


bei dieser Rechnung wären es ja 26  Koi,wäre meiner Meinung nach einige zuviel
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Wieso ?
Hast doch auch 180 Koi in 20 000 l  + ! Nach deinen  Profil ! 
26000 l = 26 Koi sind für Profi´s !
Ergo : Du suuuuper Profi


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo Andre
Gut, das mit den 180 Koi ist das einzige was stimmt , vielleicht heiße ich gar nicht Patrick ,sondern Petra,oder Michaela, oder ... und mein Teich hat event. 200 000 TL . Falls du früher mal auf meinem Profil warst , fällt dir auch auf das meine Fotos weg sind ,na sowas 

In den ersten 9999 Liter sollten, gar keine Koi drin sein ,dann pro 1000L / 1 Koi (für Profis)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo Roeri,

halte Dich mal lieber an diese Aussage hier:



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Roeri,
> die freuen sich über jeden Liter Schwimmraum.
> 10m3 sollten es mindestens sein und dann 1m3 pro Koi.
> 
> Die werden recht groß und dann wird es schnell eng.



Und manchmal ist weniger mehr!

Lieber Andre,



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Also bei dir 10 ooo l = 10 Koi + 16000 l ergibt (siehe oben )


Also die Formel.... verursacht mir auch Fragezeichen in den Augen.

Und Andre und Patrick: Nicht schon wieder einen Fred zerquatschen, sonst gibbet mal


----------



## Roeri (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Info und streiten braucht man sich hier nicht ok .
Also heisst es dann min 10 000 l und wenn ich 15000 habe max 5 Kois bin ich da richtig??



mfg roeri


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Genau


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo Elsbeth
Ich wollte nur auf diesen 10000der Rechenansatz aufmerksam machen und das dieser so ,eben verkehrt ist. Schlieslich sind ja nicht alle so Profis ,die das lesen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

???
Will hier nichts verkehrtes verbreiten !


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Gut - dann haben wir uns jetzt alle wieder lieb und weil Sonntag ist und die Sonne scheint, gibt es ausnahmsweise mal keine


----------



## Patrick K (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo Andre 
Du hast es ja das richtige geschrieben nur die Rechnung dazu stimmte nicht ,des wegen meine Frage ,war ja nicht böse gemeint.:knuddel
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Also um das ganze noch mal etwas unübersichtlicher zu gestalten, hier mal die Aussage aus unserem Basiswissen:



> •	Koi: absolutes Minimum sind 5.000 Liter für den 1. Fisch plus 1.000 Liter für jeden weiteren Fisch, Mindest-Tiefe 1,5 m - bedeutet min. 10.000 l für 5 Koi. Bewährt hat sich in der Praxis jedoch ein Mindestvolumen von 10.000 l für den ersten Koi und eine Mindesttiefe von 1,80 m.


----------



## Roeri (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo,

mein Teich hat 15400 Liter und dann noch 8000 Liter pflanzenBecken.
Also sag ich mal 5 bis 10 koi.

Mfg roeri


----------



## pema (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo zusammen,
nur mal so nebenbei gefragt:
gibt es so eine schöne Formel denn auch für andere Fischarten?
Oder ist es da egal, wie viel Fisch ich in einen Liter packe

Also: wie viele __ Moderlieschen kann ich in 7000L halten?
Vielleicht eine etwas provokative Frage. Aber das für Koi immer Extrawürstchen gebraten werden ...sind doch auch nur Fische...finde ich schon erstaunlich

Mag es daran liegen, dass Koi durchschnittlich doch etwas teurer sind als andere Fische

petra


----------



## Zacky (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

...das mit dem Volumenangaben für Koi mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass sie einfach vom Pflegeaufwand her doch deutlich anspruchsvoller sind und auf die Jahre hin gesehen auch recht groß wachsen können, als vielleicht Goldfische, Elritzen oder andere kleine Zierfische für den Gartenteich. Wie ja fast jeder weiß, sind Koikarpfen nunmal auch liebevoll "Wasserschweine" genannt worden, weil sie einfach mehr Dreck verursachen. Von daher klingt es für mich insoweit plausibel, dass der 1.Koi 5000 oder 10000 l als Grundlage haben sollte. So sind ggf. auch die Wasserwerte über einen gewissen Zeitraum stabiler zu halten, es heißt ja häufig größere Gewässer haben ein stabileres System.

Das sind jetzt nur meine Gedanken zu dem Thema und haben leider keinerlei fundierte wissenschaftliche Grundlagen zur Bestätigung.


----------



## Christine (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo Petra,

das gibt es auch für andere Fische. In unserem Basiswissen(Link s. m. Signatur) zum Beispiel oder teilweise auch in unserem Lexikon. 

Für Koi haben sich diese Werte im Lauf der Jahre ganz sicher auch heraus kristallisiert, weil doch der eine oder andere schon ganz schön auf die __ Nase gefallen ist (und einige Taler in den Sand gesetzt hat).

Aber auch bei anderen Fischen, die sehr speziell sind, z.B. __ Störe, gibt es Erfahrungswerte (die meistens auch auf traurige Art erworben wurden  ).

In einigen Büchern gibt es solche Angaben, z.B. im Mergus Gartenteichatlas, wobei sich mir bei diesen Angaben die Haare sträuben, weil sie m.E. noch aus dem Goldfischglas-Zeitalter stammen, dass wir hier ja nun hoffentlich alle hinter uns haben. 

Und bei einigen Fischen lässt sich halt immer noch trefflich über dieses Thema streiten.:?


----------



## Joerg (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo Petra,
dabei geht es weniger um Extrawünsche sondern um eine Warnung.
Koi werden recht schnell groß (über 80 cm) und man sollte dann eine entsprechende Anlage haben.
Die sehen im Baumarkt so süß klein aus, benötigen aber schon einen gewissen Aufwand.

Viele Fische haben eine höhere Anforderung an den Teich z.B. __ Sterlet, andere sind gar nicht geeignet.
Wenn man an den Tieren hängt, wird man ihnen auch eine ordentliche Haltung gönnen wollen.
Mein erster Teich war auch nicht für Koi geeignet, das wusste ich nicht und der Verkäufer hat nichts gesagt.
Dann ging der Umbau los und auch die Informationsbeschaffung in Foren.


----------



## bergi (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hallo, 
ich hatte diese Frage vor kurzem auch schon mal angefangen zu stellen, und zwar hier.

Normalerweise sollte die Frage nicht heißen "wieviele Liter pro Koi", sondern eher "wieviele Liter pro *Kilogramm *Koi", weil es vor allem um Fragen der Wasserqualität geht. 
Dann geht es noch darum, wie intensiv die Haltung laufen soll - also starke Zufütterung und Filterung, oder starker Planktonanteil in der Ernährung und schwächere/biologische Filtersysteme. 

In einem System ganz ohne Zufütterung dürfen ca. 100g/1000l nicht überschritten werden (s. die Literaturstellen in dem früheren Thread), und irgendwo oberhalb dieser Grenze setzt dann auch die Notwendigkeit einer stärkeren Filterung ein.

Die Faustzahl von 1 Koi auf 1000 oder meinetwegen auch 2000 l finde ich auf jeden Fall sehr hoch. Das entsprechende Gewimmel zeigt doch vor allem, dass mir meine Sammelleidenschaft wichtiger war als ein entspanntes Haltungssystem. 
Ich beobachte immer wieder, wie lebhaft und vielfältig sich Koi bei niedrigen Besatzdichten verhalten, und wie seltsam sie bei hohen Dichten herumwabern.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Hi Stefan,

die genannten 100g/1000l ohne Zufütterung ist aber auch wieder nur so ne "Faustformel" 
- das hängt einzig und allein von der Biomassenproduktion eines Gewässer ab

man kann ja ein sehr warmes, nährstoffreiches Gewässer (viel Biomasseproduktion) net so einfach mit nem kalten Bergsee (extrem biomassearm) vergleichen. Bei letzteren kämen auf 100g Fisch schon mehrere 100qm3 Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Koi ????*

Stefan,
eine Empfehlung nach KG Gewicht oder der Gabe von Futter ist sicher richtiger.

Bei der Formel geht es um eine Minimalanforderung für ausgewachsene Koi.
Vielen ist gar nicht bewußt, dass die so schnell groß werden können.
Ein Mindestvolumen kann da hilfreich sein und schon mal etwas puffern.
Die Intensivhaltung erfordert allerdings einen hohen technischen Aufwand.


----------

